
The rise of microchipping: are we ready for technology to get under the skin? - seapunk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/08/the-rise-of-microchipping-are-we-ready-for-technology-to-get-under-the-skin
======
simonblack
Lord knows we have very little privacy left anyway, but do you really want
your location known at every minute of every day?

Whether you were alone in that bedroom with that pretty little blonde from
Accounting for twenty seven and a half minutes between 1:04 PM and 1:32 PM?

